# VIC - CORONET BAY WHITING



## jarrodday (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey all, just a quicky. headed out this morning (Wed 2/12) 6.30am launch from Coronet Bay beach. paddeled out to 10ft of water, found the sane holes and began fishing. set a berley trail and well what do you know, ffirst bait in the water, nailed by a whiting. managed 12 KGW before the wind got up to 15 knots easterly and decided to head in. Quite hapy with the results. will be heading back next Wed morning if anyone wants to join.

This is also the first time I have use my new camera mount, apart from the horison line being crooked, it works a treat. mind you I have to come into the shallows to do the picks.

let me know: [email protected]


----------



## Kitfox (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice pics. What type of burley do you use down there for your whiting?

Cheers


----------



## Sellz (May 3, 2008)

Nice work/pics Jarrod!

You will have a good feed.


----------



## jarrodday (Sep 23, 2009)

Mate, I just put chook pellets into a berley pot and drizzel tuna oil over it, simple.


----------



## Windshear (Aug 22, 2009)

Gday jarrodday
Great sized whiting, is that the normal size? Sorry for my ignorance but are they King George whiting? Am wondering if they taste the same as qld summeries or our winter varieties?? Also will they take a popper?? 
Regards
Andy


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

Well done Jarrod.

Nice feed you got there.
How is the new yak treating you?

Cheerz,
Will


----------



## jarrodday (Sep 23, 2009)

WINDSHERE - They grow bigger, good ones range 40-50cm which is big for Victorian standards, they taste fantastic but arnt aggressive so the popper thing is out of the question.

Will - Mate, i have been greedy boat fihsing of late. I have teamed up with Rob from Yak Fisher to do a few mag articles for him, so you will see more of me on here and yakkin about.....cheers


----------



## twavvy (Jan 18, 2008)

Shhhh don't tell anyone! ;-)

I also picked up a 47cm pinky within 4 casts last sunday from C-Bay about 200m shy of the stick. 10 casts for 3 hits with the one in the boat. Unfortunately only had about 15 mins fishing time from launch to retrieval........ :?


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice work JD.
Looking to visit Coronet Bay for a whiting hunt.
What's the access like for launching the yak?


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Great work Jazzzzzza looks like there starting.



matty said:


> Nice work JD.
> Looking to visit Coronet Bay for a whiting hunt.
> What the access like for launching the yak?


Pretty good Starver launched his PA alright with us!


----------



## twavvy (Jan 18, 2008)

Matty,

Simple launch at 2/3 tide upwards, and not too bad on the low, although the flats tent to drain (Leaving excellent bass yabby pumping conditions!) and you may need to walk up to 250m to launch. Saying that, it is still pretty easy.

Cheers


----------



## Yakattack2008 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey Jarrod,
Nice work mate, not happy i couldn't make it, but look forward to next week.
Love the pics, that camera was worth every cent.
Cheers
Rob


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

Windshear said:


> Gday jarrodday
> Great sized whiting, is that the normal size? Sorry for my ignorance but are they King George whiting? Am wondering if they taste the same as qld summeries or our winter varieties?? Also will they take a popper??
> Regards
> Andy


Hi andy , i am originally from qld and in my opinion the KG,s taste better and have fewer bones , well done jarrodday.


----------

